# bubblicious, my first attempt



## Iams (Sep 20, 2012)

Howdy to all. Just wanted to get some feedback on this. Its a bubblicious Fem. I started 3 seeds not understanding what I was doing and only 1 is still alive today. Its 6 weeks old, I let it get rootbound in first pot. I have transplanted to 2 gal pot and its doing better. Also I did not used lime in the Mg seed starter mix/ perlite but have since remedy that when transplanting to bigger pot.

Also had some issues due to no lime and have treated with cal/mag. The browning of leaves has stopped and also have started the lucas formula for feeding at 75% strength. The pics below show plant 3 days after transplant and feeding.

I know that being rootbound and no lime or cal/ mag has stunted the growth, but it appears to be looking better and new growth is looking good to me.

600wt mh air cooled hood. lights 24-0. (I have 600 wt hps for later w/ plans for t5 for next grow.)
in 4x4x6 tent with osc fan. 450-500 cfm 6 inch exhaust fan ducted under house, passive intake from room.
temp is 80deg. F. w/ light on.
RH is 48-52%.
GH flora 3part, just started, following gh guide on bottles.
Mg seed starter/ perlite/ lime. soil
Well water ph 7.0 . 154 ppm.

Please give feedback on what you see and I will do my best to answer your questions and heed advice given.

Also any advice on what to do with lower growth near soil. i.e. what should become of it if left on or should I later trim it to promote upper growth. I don't want to trim it now since I have already stunted it way to much. Its being very forgiving to me.

Thanks in advance for your help.







edit: to adjust feeding from lucas formula to gh flora 3part.


----------



## Iams (Sep 24, 2012)

Its looking better after only 4 days. Amazing how it grows, even think I see changes overnight..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2012)

mojo for the grow...:48:

I would try and get some PH dwn...drop your ph a little and maybe bump up the worm poo...and theres no need for cal/mag during veg state..Ill be fallowing along best I can...and let the lower leafs fall off normal, unless theres an issue

take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2012)

It is quite small for 6 weeks and I suspect not enough food.  However, other than being stunted and a little light green in color (needs some N), it looks healthy and not too stretched--a problem common with a lot of new growers.  With a soil with no nutrients, like MG seed starter, you need to start giving your plant food around 2-3 weeks.  Get your plant on a regular feeding schedule--you wouldn't want to only be fed when you looked like you needed it, would you?  I am a big fan of GH flora series and run the Lucas formula often when running hydro.I never run it in veg however as I do not believe that it provides enough N for good growth.  I use all 3 parts in veg--did you buy all 3 parts--Grow, Micro, and Bloom?  Like 4u, I have never found a need for Cal-Mag in veg.  What is the pH of your nute solution?  The nutes will probably buffer to about the correct pH.

Do not trim anything now, however it may be a good time to fim it.  Your plant has a lot of growing to do.  Later on  before flowering, you can trim it up some if you want.  But I suspect that those smaller branches will develop to something you want to keep.  One of the nice things is that you can veg it as long as you want to and let it get as big as you want to.  You have plenty of room and enough light to handle a larger plant.  If you are not familiar with fim, lst, scrog check those techniques out.

I love the quotes about dogs in your sig.  I am a real dog lover (the more I know people, the more I love my dogs).


----------



## Iams (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the mojo and advice. THG, Yes I have all 3 of the flora series and have read here that its best to feed with all 3, so thats what I've done so far. After the transplant to bigger pot I've been watering about every 3-4 days and have used flora in 2 of those waterings( 2 nute watering and one without, 3 total.) I am following the flora bottle recommended 1-1-1. I guess I should bump that up to the aggressive veg growth of 3-2-1 and keep an eye out for nute burn.

The nute solution ph is 6.7 freshly mixed.(3-2-1)

I agree with you, the more time I spend around people the more I love my dogs too.


----------



## Iams (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, I looked into fimming and found an excellent chart posted by 4u2sm0ke on 8 miles high/ Gourmet's grow journal. Kudos for posting that.

The plant is only 7.5 inches tall from top of soil. It seems a little small to me to fim, but what do I know. This is all new to me. Could someone explain the advantages of doing that now rather than later. I'm trying to learn and have never grown anything other than dogs.


----------



## rainydaywoman (Sep 25, 2012)

looks like it may be getting some heat stress to me also


----------



## Iams (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok. Raised the light some and did research on fimming.

From what I've read, when properly fimmed I will increase the amount of growth points at the top of the plant. So fimming at this height is good to allow the inceased points to have a longer growth during veg. I.e. more flower/bud points.

Am I correct in this assumption?

Thanks again for any and all help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes you are correct.  Kudos for you for doing research and answering your own question.  I like to fim my plants when they are about the size yours is.  You only actually take a small part of the growth off, unlike topping, and doesn't really shock them.


----------



## Iams (Sep 25, 2012)

Before and after shots from fim. I hope I did not get in to deep.

I used sterilized cuticle scissors.





Comments always appreciated.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 25, 2012)

Your grow is going to be fantastic. I have only fimmed a few dozen or so plants, so I'm no authority, but I have always waited until they have 6 or 7 nodes and are well established plants. As long as they are healthy there is a lot less stress on them with a fimm than when they are topped. I really like what happens to them after a fimm. I have gotten 8 branches vieing for top bud site after a fimm. I feed my chihuahua Iams dry along with a slice from a little loaf of brunsuager (sp) He thrives on the stuff. I also have learned to speak dog -- we argue all the time 

Peace


----------



## Iams (Sep 26, 2012)

How high can one plan for a strain like this to grow in flower. Right now I have plant on a small riser in my tent to save my back from bending over/ stooping. It elevates the plant 2.5 feet off the floor for me.

I have read elsewhere that one can expect it to grow 2-3x the size when flipped to flower. Is this true? Nirvana calls for a 8-10 week flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, that is true, although some strains stretch more than others.  I have some indica dominant strains that hardly stretch at all and some sativa dominant that think they should have the entire space.

Looks like a good job on the fim.


----------



## Iams (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks THG and HemperFi !

Good news! My t5 light will be here on friday. I have been battling temps that get up to 81. So I went ahead and ordered the t5. 2ft/ 4 bulb fixture. From all that I have read I should have started with this but live and learn.:ignore: 

I'm hoping the outside temp will drop off enough so when I go into flower I can have outside cooler air working against the hps temp. Right now even with 2+ foot of clearence between top of plant and light I'm getting a little taco curl on the upper leaves. It seems to start when the tent temp reaches 80 or more and relaxes after it drops back below 78.

Any advice on t5 use would be appreciated. Its already got me thinking on the next batch of seeds to start. (paitence Iams, paitence.)

Sigh, now i guess I'll need a veg tent, and use this tent for flower.

Thank you all again for your encouragement and advice. Even just logging on and seeing more people have looked at my journal is neat.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you get the 2000 lumen tubes or the double tube 5000 lumen PLLs?  A 2' 4 tube with 2000 lumens tubes will be good to veg a space about 3 sq ft.  I wouldn't go larger than a 2 x 2 tent.  If you got the PLL double tubes, you got 20,000 lumens and a 2 x 4 would be fine.

I wouldn't be worried about temps in the lower 80s.

When it is warm outside, I run my flowering lights at night as it is a lot easier to keep the space cool.  Right now my closet is on at midnight and off at noon.


----------



## Iams (Sep 26, 2012)

Its the 2000 lumen tubes. For the 1 plant I have growing would it not work for the finish of veg? That was my plan for the first use then use it to start others in a smaller tent. My thinking is I can get the t5 right on the plant where the 600 mh is curling the leaves due to tent temp at this time with 24-0.

At this time I can only pull cool air from in the house thru tent. I'm hoping by Time to flower I can pull cooler ouside air instead.

I wish I had room for another 4x4 tent..lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2012)

Sure, your T5 will be fine to veg your plant.  I was just letting you know what size tent would work with the light you got.  Try and get your space approx 3-4 sq ft to make the best use of your light.  You will be able to get the T5 right on top of the plant.


----------



## Iams (Sep 27, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks again THG.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Sep 27, 2012)

Pulling up a chair , All the best Iams .


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2012)

:ciao: ooh ooh I wanna watch.


----------



## Iams (Sep 28, 2012)

Great to have you along THC and 7GE. It's been a real learning curve to get the right gear and this little girl ( I hope) has been most forgiving to me.

The support here at MP is the best!

I love checking in on her as much as checking in on the forum to see how others are doing. I can't wait to use the space I have correctly and get 4-6 going at one time. I was leary to start a bunch at one time untill I get the hang of it. With the support and info I can gather here my confidence has gone way up since I started. My tent is well geared now and things are looking GREEN.:hubba: 

The other journals are the thing that keep my spirits up on one day I'll be able to grow that!

In my bank I have more bubbleicious, ice, ak48 and some blue mystic, all fem seeds. Any recommendations on which is going to be a good one for my first group grow would helpful. But for now, heres todays pics of her 2 days after the fim.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2012)

Keep up the good work, Iams. They look real happy 

Peace


----------



## Iams (Sep 28, 2012)

Hemper, Thanks. only one going right now. the confidence i have got from this one plant makes me want to pop every seed I have...lol Not enough space for that. I still have a way to go on this one, but yall keep my spirits up and mind a working.

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

*Iams,*
Sounds like you are ready to start a few new seeds.  I've got plants a couple of weeks apart and the early ones help me know what will happen to the later ones.  I also think having another plant or two will take off some of the pressure.  I know now that I've got some clones I feel more confident to try new things.  
You've got the light and space- I say go for it.

Just hold back a little and save some seeds for another run


----------



## Iams (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello again. I got the room rearranged and t5 light in. I also hung the carbon filter for exhaust hook up. She's getting more pungent every day.
I left the mh in place for switch over to hps 12/12. Hopefully the t5 will go in a 3x3 for vegging its own stuff then the 4x4 can be dedicated to flower. Just gotta get some more room cleared out in this spare room that my dw has collected stuff in for a decade. 





Also a question about leaf color. I have not been able to get the bigger fan leaves to completely green out they seem to always be a little lighter in the middle of the leaves.



Any recommendations on what to do for this or cause of it. 

The smaller plants in the front on the first and second photo are some bag weed seeds I started about 2 weeks after the bubblelicious.

Thanks again for looking in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2012)

I think the color looks just fine--I wouldn't be worried at this point.

Check your bagseed plants often for hermies.  I would hate to see your Bubblicious get pollinated by junk pollen.


----------



## Iams (Oct 1, 2012)

will do. thats why I have them in the front of the tent. Thanks for the color report.


----------



## Iams (Oct 3, 2012)

7 full days after fim and she's looking good imo. Just thought I'd post a pic so others had a reference for fimming. Nice growth and extra nodes.




Im not too concerned about the smaller bag weed plants other than for learning about possible males/ herms. Judging the larger bubblelicious plant. When would you recommend to flip to flower?



lights were moved up for pics.

Chief inspector and tent guard on the job!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2012)

*7 full days after fim and she's looking good imo*

imo as well! :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2012)

You have plenty of room, I say let it go for at least a few more weeks to get some size to her.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 3, 2012)

Took nice to the FIM. Excellent looking plant for first attempt...even for a 10th attempt.


----------



## Iams (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks again all! 

I'll keep posting pics at 1 week intervals for further advice.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 3, 2012)

She is a dandy -- just keep doing what you are doing -- you have the knack, my friend 

Peace


----------



## Iams (Oct 10, 2012)

Weekly update. Fem bubble is looking good. Bag weed a little behind but was started later then the fem.




Thanks for looking.


----------



## Iams (Oct 15, 2012)

another pic 5 days later.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2012)

They are looking good!.  I would spread the plants out some--give them some room all the way around rather than crowding the 3 all together in the center of the tent.  This way, the entire plant gets good light.


----------



## Iams (Oct 15, 2012)

Will do! The earlier pics they were on a riser to save me bending over but I needed to flip the floor over and removed the riser at the same time. Now they are on the floor spread out per your recommendation. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Iams (Oct 17, 2012)

Today they got their weekly feeding, following gh3part bottle recommended "agressive vegitative growth 3-2-1 mix per us gallon." There have been small signs of nute burn. The trial bag weed plans have some different looks to the tham the bubblelicious after 3 weeks of following this bottle recommended schedule.

I was wondering if this difference of leaf color/ shape should be of some concern? The bagweed is for trial and learning and will be discarded at the first signs of problems to the bubble fem seed. (the bag weed was from really good stuff, I understand it maybe prone to hermi/ male but I wanted to use the space I had to get multiple plants to learn from. Same price for 3 plants in 4x4 space as 1, as far as electricity goes.)

bagweed, 2 seperate plants. 






The single Bubble fem front and back shots




They are all on the same feeding schedule. The first pics are the bagweed and the cut leaves are from another attempt at fim for practice.

Feeding schedule is 2 gal of gh3 part as mentioned above for all 3 plants, 1 feeding a week. With the 2 gallons worth divided between all 3 plants nutes/water run out and are soaked back into soil so pots are not standing in water. It happens within 2 hours. It takes 6 days till pots seem light enough and soil is dry to the touch about a inch down, then I feed again On the 7th day.

Tell me what you see.

Also, I'm as colorblind as a dog. The wife lays out all my important outfits since she says "Dude, that won't work." and is always right.

Color, is not my forte' but the leaf curl/ discoloration on the bag weed makes me wonder if there is something to learn.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 18, 2012)

you have a fan blowing in the room or on the plants? looks like a tid bit of heat stress. if the airflow is stagnant heat will build up around the leaves closest to the light. if they cant replace the moisture as fast as it evaporates, the cell walls will damage and the leaves begin to curl upwards. i see your using a HOt5 so simply moving it up just a tad will do the trick. i know i sometimes get this problem if i dont visit my room in a couple of days. they can really grow fast when well feed in veg stage.

its nothing to worry to much about at the stage its at currently

EDIT:

whats your avg temp in the room? 

i just took another look at pics and it seems the 2 bagseed plants aren't anywhere near close to the t5's. the bagseed might be more sensitive to heat then the bubble fem


----------



## Iams (Oct 18, 2012)

avg. high temp is 77 degrees. yes fan in tent. maybe the bagweed is more heat sensitive.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Iams (Oct 18, 2012)

edit: change of plans


----------



## Iams (Oct 25, 2012)

Weekly pic update. Single shot is Bub Fem. Shot with 2 smaller in front are the bagweed.






Just after feeding.

Comments or questions always wanted.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 25, 2012)

Have you smoked any of the Bubblecious yet?  Just curious as to whether its good for pain.


----------



## Iams (Oct 25, 2012)

No, I have not smoked any bubblelicious yet. The bag weed seed was very fruity and sweet smelling in the jar, it smoked sweet and vaped even sweeter. This made me look into bubblelicious due to the description sounding alot like the bagweed the smaller plants came from.

It was a clean sweet smoke with great couch lock. I'm hoping for more of the same from the bubble. If not, live and learn.


----------



## Iams (Nov 2, 2012)

Weekly pics at feeding time. 




Bub Fem and the Bag ladies...lol.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 2, 2012)

Iams said:
			
		

> Weekly pics at feeding time.
> View attachment 197584
> View attachment 197585
> 
> ...


Everything looks nice and healthy keep it up green mojo for ur sexy girls.PS


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 2, 2012)

yupprs everything lookin nice and *green*


----------



## Iams (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, another week has flown by. Here are some pics of Bub and a bag lady.





Also decided to flip to 12/12 and remove the t5 and go to 600hps.



So off to the next part of my first grow saga.:holysheep: Thanks again for the help and encouragement.

Iams


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 9, 2012)

Those are going to get huge. Very nice indeed, and a great time to flip them. I will be watching -- green mojo.

Peace


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking Very nice Iams .
Kudos 600 watter let the budding begin .:icon_smile:


----------



## Iams (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, They are really starting to go thru the water. I checked on them yesterday and they were wilting from lack of water. Feeding 2 days earlier this week. Gonna up the schedule for that. Pics are 24 hours after finding wilt and watering.

First 2 are close ups of the 2 bag seeds, second 2 are close ups of the fem bub.








6 days into 12/12.

Thanks for looking.

Iams


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2012)

Their looking nice and lush.  Well done Iams.


----------



## Iams (Nov 15, 2012)

This one looks like a male...


This is one of the bag seeds.


Iams


----------



## Iams (Nov 21, 2012)

I have been gone since thursday and came home to find this yesterday. 12 days from flip.


 bub fem,


 and the bag lady.

The bub is a little wilted from lack of water for a day. I was gone a day longer than I had anticipated.

My first buds. Thanks gals and guys for all your help so far.

Changing the watering w/ nutes (1-2-3 gh flora) to every 4 days now.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Iams ,  

I hope your ladies pull through this stressful time that has been cast at them  

During the first 2 weeks of the flip ! ....

We remember that the cations within the plant cells are going through a severe photosynthesis chemical change causing severe stress on the plants average growth pattern :hubba: 

You may find that they may finish a lil later than expected as repair time may be a factor to consider  ! 

But hey thats why we all attend the passion is to learn more and pass on a bit more aye ! Good Luck ! T.H.C.:48:


----------



## Iams (Nov 22, 2012)

THC thanks for the advice. I love this place!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2012)

We love you too Iams. Happy thanksgiving. Tell your dogs hi for me. Green mojo to your grow.


----------



## Iams (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Rose. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours as well, and all here at MP!


----------



## Iams (Nov 28, 2012)

20 days of 12/12

Bub fem


and the bag lady


----------



## Iams (Dec 3, 2012)

I have good news from the doghouse. I now have a seperate 4x4 tent for my seedling/ veg area and a seperate tent for flower. I looking to get some new girls going but was excited to get it up ,lit, and vented that I wanted to post some pics. 

New veg tent and flower tent,





The bag lady,





and the bub fem.:icon_smile: 




I have closed off some of the passive intakes in the flower tent and have run 8inch duct from the veg tent w/ t5 light to the flower tent to pull air thru from one tent to the other.

I will be watching the temps in both for a day or 2 to make sure everthing is good, then new beans are going to be started.

I'm so excited!:woohoo:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 3, 2012)

Everything looks great here's  some green mojo for your beautiful girls.PS


----------



## Iams (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks PS. Mojo to yours too.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 3, 2012)

moree picccsss that bubble looks amazing


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 3, 2012)

Iams said:
			
		

> Thanks PS. Mojo to yours too.


Thanks Iams.PS


----------



## Iams (Dec 6, 2012)

Oops, the bag lady is more than a lady, 





Bummer cause



What say ya'll?


----------



## bigjb (Dec 7, 2012)

Are those pistils coming out? It could be just the one calyx that forms where the branch and stem come together.


----------



## Iams (Dec 7, 2012)

Yup, little white hairs coming out if it. So i'm good for now?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 7, 2012)

From what I can see ur fine as of now its not the best pic but I don't see no nanners.PS


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure what im seeing on the cola on the far left. Looks like some yellow tips poking thier heads up. But I cant tell. Could be nothing. Sure looks nice,,hope its nothing more then green MOJO. Looks very healthy.


----------



## Iams (Dec 7, 2012)

Yup, some of the buds have little yellow dots in them. are those the beginnings of nanners?


----------



## Iams (Dec 7, 2012)

pics help..lol




They don't show up well in the photos and are more pronounced under the hps than t5, but buds have little green/yellow dots/buds in them.

just being a mother hen..lol


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 7, 2012)

They look all girl from here.  Well done!


----------



## Iams (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, its official. The bagladys got little yellow beaks coming out of some of the buds. It's in quaranteen untill ya'll tell me what to do.

33 days into flower.


----------



## Iams (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll try to post more pics of bub fem tomorrow. Just for record, the bag lady with the yellow beaks was culled and added to the freezer for hash if the clear/cloudy trichs carry through.

I plan on adding that to my cuttings from the bub for my first shot at bubble hash. Time will tell.

Bub fem loves the whole tent to herself, I even had to tie up a sagging branch due to bud weight. I love that problem:hubba: !

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Iams (Dec 17, 2012)

Yikes! I checked on the bub fem today and the entire candelabra created from the fim had that main stalk bent to tent wall. I have since supported and tied to supports but was wondering what should i expect in the next 3 weeks? 

What's the best way to support?

Also the main stalk was bent, not folded or crushed so I think I'm ok there.

She's heavy and Ya'll have said the last 2 weeks are a real weight gain so I'm all ears.

I'll post pics in the am, she's due to be fed.


----------



## Iams (Dec 18, 2012)

pics 8 hours after feeding. Day 40 of 12/12. The support job is ugly but works. I think i'll have some wire cages ready for the next girls.








Anyhoo. Thanks for looking.

Iams


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 18, 2012)

niiice. She's a beaut for sure. Keeper up, bud. Bummer bout the shemale but that bubbalish looks like it'll provide some dank.

eace:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 18, 2012)

keep up the good work iams. that bubble is producing some serious buddage. i hope you cloned her.


----------



## Iams (Dec 24, 2012)

Nope, Next time out will be a cloning experiment but this time was just to see if I can get mj to grow. Past attempts have been epic failure untill I found ya'll and the wealth of information here. I do have more Bub fem seeds for more grows.

So far the most valuable lessons learned this time is;

1. Don't waste the energy on bag seeds. It may work, but start with good seed stock if ya can. No matter how much you like the bud it came from, it will probably hermie. (100% at this point for me.)

2. Feed on a schedule.

3. Keep a well written calender for reference.

4. Relax. It will grow, even if I don't look at it.

5 . Ask questions and read till you find a similar grows that is like yours and learn from them.

6. Still learning...


 :icon_smile: 

Iams

Merry Christmas Eve Everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking real nice *Iams*:aok:


Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking good, i just got caught up on your journal..you learned a bunch this grow. Good for you.
I use rebar and plastic ties to tie up for support.
Your plant looks very nice. I know you will enjoy your harvest. 
You did a great job getting rid of the nanners quickly..
Keep it up Iams...your a grower, i can tell.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## bigjb (Dec 24, 2012)

Iams said:
			
		

> 1. Don't waste the energy on bag seeds. It may work, but start with good seed stock if ya can. No matter how much you like the bud it came from, it will probably hermie. (100% at this point for me.)
> 
> 2. Feed on a schedule.
> 
> ...




Rules we all could use. I like your tie up. I tie mine w/ fishing line and screw in hooks from the ceiling. its ugly too but it works.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice journal brother that last bud pic is a beauty.


----------



## Iams (Dec 28, 2012)

Feeding day with some pics.






Getting closer to that special day!

:hubba: :icon_smile: :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2012)

Those look so nice, very nice job Iams. WOO HOO


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 28, 2012)

yeah, looks amazing. hope she smokes as good as she looks


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice indeed. Okay, now that you are tuned in, you need to fill that tent up  -- you are doing great, Iams. Congratulations on a successful grow. That plant looks real tasty. You have learned a lot, and it will only get better. I'm impressed.

Peace


----------



## Iams (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words and encouragement. She is looking and smelling good!


----------



## Iams (Jan 3, 2013)

From what I have read the plant consumes its fan leaves close to the end so that is what I'm seeing, right?




A close up of one of the buds.




She's going thru 1 gal. of water with nutes every 3 days now.

Rh in tent is below 50% at 76 degrees.

day 56 of 12/12.

Nirvana says 56-70 day flower.

:icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah, she is finishing alright. now its up to you when u wanna chop her. just keep checking the trichomes till they are the ratios u want. then give it a nice karate chop.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 3, 2013)

That's some fine looking bud Iams.


----------



## Iams (Jan 9, 2013)

Watering day close up.




Being colorblind and looking for amber with a green background is next to impossible. To me they are both brown. Is this pic good enough to see cloudy to amber percentage? I see plenty of cloudy, my dw with the 30x loop says she sees a little amber at the edge of the buds or suger leaf blades. I don't but am not suprised at that.

What do you see? if ya can.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2013)

:ciao:

Congrats on the BPOTM honor..looks like you have some more in the near future...Great garden my friend

take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2013)

It is impossible to see the color of the trichs without magnification, so no matter how beautiful that picture is, we cannot tell you if she is ready.  However, when they get that close, you just might want to take a test bud and see how she smokes.  Absolutely beautiful plant!


----------



## Iams (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you 4u2.

THG, I think I will trust dw on what she sees thru the scope for another few days or so. I trust her eyes for what to wear for more formal occasions. 

though a test may soon be in order.:hubba: 

Besides, I did not subject her to all the close up trich pics/archives for nothing. She knows what to look for. I guess my ichy clipper fingers are doing the talking.

Thank you again for your time.


----------



## Iams (Jan 9, 2013)

Been trying different camera settings before lights out.









Got some more close ups just to round out my pics of the girl before the chop. 

You never forget your first!:holysheep:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 9, 2013)

That plant is beautiful man, I'm seeing some pockets of Amber trichs in those last pics.

as first grows go, this lady is damn impressive.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2013)

It does look very nice. I would guess it is 70% cloudy. I didn't see any amber, but Iron did, so your getting close...Congrats.


----------



## Iams (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you Iron.

Rose, Thanks for the percenage report. I wasn't sure what to call it.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 9, 2013)

iams, i have to say im so impressed with your first grow. i wish mine went as smoothly and as well as yours did. and congratz on the bpotm, I VOTED FOR YOU

 	:icon_smile:  	:icon_smile:  	:icon_smile:  	:icon_smile:


----------



## Iams (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you Shortbus. It was a fun first run and thank you for your vote. This was truly a group effort. I just wish we could sit around and 'hash' it out together.

I will keep posting pics and give a final yield/smoke report when the time comes.

Thanks all once again.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 10, 2013)

did u clone her?


----------



## Iams (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope, cloning will be for the next grow. We were having issues in the family that may have required a family member moving in with us for a year and that would cause me to have to take down the tents. So cloning was pushed off till the next grow.


----------



## Iams (Jan 12, 2013)

more pics


----------



## key2life (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful!

Best of luck with the family thing, too.

:icon_smile::icon_smile: key :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 12, 2013)

:icon_smile:    Sweet lookin Buds       :holysheep:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful Beasty buds there Iams  I would say she is ready for the chop. I could see quite a bit of amber on several of the leasves Plus I think I see a late term nanner starting to pop up. I would go ahead and take her down when I see the nanners start. Well done fellow grower  Now for the real fun


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

They do look sweet.  Nice job Iams.


----------



## Iams (Jan 14, 2013)

HIYAAAAH!!! /Chop.




And dang scissor hash about made me take a nap half way thru..


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 14, 2013)

:smoke1: Nice haul..........:holysheep:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Mar 21, 2013)

Stellar haul... Happy Smokin  :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------

